

Microsoft quietly raises prices of Mac Office by up to 17% - coloneltcb
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9236894/Microsoft_quietly_raises_prices_of_Mac_Office_by_up_to_17_

======
michaelpinto
You know I wouldn't mind if they raised it 27% if they kept the desktop
version up to date on the Mac side.

~~~
coloneltcb
so true. I still see legacy bugs on the Mac version that carried over from the
versions PowerPC days. Total disgrace...

~~~
michaelpinto
Agree — it also feels like functionality is missing

